# Diasy's Jeep at yard sale today unopened



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have this kit as well my Friend, But am always looking for one more as well, there is lots that can be done to it......

So, What would you be looking for I wonder for a trade I wonder ?, 
*IF YOU ALREADY HAVE A GOOD IDEA *already, drop me an* (IM) *and I will see what i can do for you.....
I'm *VERY *sure i have what you might need for it as well,....







*
Ian*


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

1970AMX.....Great find there,,Dude......How much did you pay out of pocket for it.......MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the *FIRST ADDITION* to this kit as well Moe,....Thats the second there,...
But still a very cool kit..




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Ian the First edition was from the TV show or am I mistake'n......I know the kit that he's showing is from the movie........Daisy all so had a Yellow Plymouth Satilite..................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I want the one with the full sized Daisy, I don't care if she is 57 years old now.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

first one was MPC from the TV show,then AMT reissued it several times,now this one


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pete McKay said:


> I want the one with the full sized Daisy, I don't care if she is 57 years old now.


Line forms right behind me, Pete !:woohoo:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I thinking where* ALL ON BOARD* with that one Pete, ......lol...lol.... You would have to be BLIND NOT TO BACK THEN, Or even now..lol...lol...But have you seen her lately dude,........."NO THINKS"...lol

I still yearn for the Old days dazy Duke my self as you can tell, I'm thinking, IT'S HER OR MARY ANN here for a seat warmer,......lol...lol...I'm just hoping Sammy don't show up again on this one is all......lol..lol..

And I have Daisy's Plymouth as well Moe, as well as two or three of Daisy's CJ'5 Jeeps, I like the kit because there are so many deferent ways it can be painted and built up my self, Some of you guys are Very traditional in your builds, AND THAT GREAT, its the way it should be, but I like to see what else I can do to a kit like this, And this kit is one of the best for that......IT'S ENDLESS on it possibilities.....


Here are some really nice way to look at it and, one of the best links for this particular case as well,... And If I where you, I would _GO THOUGH THEM ALL_, 
to be sure its the right model and year that where talking about here, _JUST TO BE SURE_....I mean, it took me about an hour or so, BUT I'M SURE NOW..
YOU MAY BE HERE A WHILE TOO..lol..lol..


http://www.fanpop.com/spots/the-dukes-of-hazzard/images/10731527/title/daisy-photo







*Ian*


----------

